# Master Randy Williams



## SilatFan (Jun 26, 2005)

Can anyone give me some background information on Sifu Randy Williams.  Im interested in his WC videos (though im not sure which one to get).  Ive done a search on him on this forum with limited success.  Basically, does anyone have any experience with him as far as the videos go?  Also, who did he learn from and does he have a school?  I know ive read that he is a bodyguard but I would like some more info.  
Thanks for the help!


----------



## SilatFan (Jun 27, 2005)

Come on guys!

Is there really no one here that can comment?  I know this isnt a "fun" question but help a guy out.

Peace.


----------



## bcbernam777 (Jun 29, 2005)

SilatFan said:
			
		

> Come on guys!
> 
> Is there really no one here that can comment? I know this isnt a "fun" question but help a guy out.
> 
> Peace.


I have one of his books, in my honest opinion after studying with a Fist Generation Student of Yip Mans, Randy Williams teachings come across a little too complicated i.e. he takes a simple concept and creates a big long thesis out of it, when the most simple explanation is the best, I also found some of his fundamental teachings on SLT lacking, particulary in fundamental concepts such as rotation of the shoulder, thesinking of the arms in SLT and the forward moving Energy in SLT. Aside from that he does have some reasonable stuff to share. I it is a matter of picking the meat from the bones.


----------



## Nanalo74 (Jun 30, 2005)

My instructor Sifu Barry Cuda is a very close friend of Sifu Randy Williams. He trained with Randy and polished the Wing Chun portion of his JKD training. I know personally that my trapping benefitted from Barry's time with Randy. His application of Wing Chun is top notch and the man knows what he's doing. I don't know about shoulder rotation and all that other stuff, but I know that Randy knows how to take Wing Chun out of the classroom and into the street.

Vic www.combatartsusa.com


----------



## Sifu Barry Cuda (Jun 30, 2005)

Hey guys! Like Vic said, I am a close personal friend of Randy Williams and I can tell you that Randy and I put more people in the hospital than anyone out there teaching Wing Chun or hanging out in chat rooms criticizing others. 

Come to think of it, bcbernam777, you're right. The guy who was pulling glass out of his face at the Big Kahuna in Chicago did mention Randy's lousy shoulder rotation.

Barry www.combatartsusa.com


----------



## bcbernam777 (Jul 1, 2005)

Sifu Barry Cuda said:
			
		

> Hey guys! Like Vic said, I am a close personal friend of Randy Williams and I can tell you that Randy and I put more people in the hospital than anyone out there teaching Wing Chun or hanging out in chat rooms criticizing others.
> 
> Come to think of it, bcbernam777, you're right. The guy who was pulling glass out of his face at the Big Kahuna in Chicago did mention Randy's lousy shoulder rotation.
> 
> Barry www.combatartsusa.com


perhaps you should more closely read my post


----------



## Nanalo74 (Jul 1, 2005)

bcbernam777 said:
			
		

> perhaps you should more closely read my post


Perhaps you should think more closely about what you say and about whom you say it on a public forum, for you can never be sure who will be reading it and calling you on the carpet to substantiate what you've said.

Barry and I both read very closely what you said. "picking meat from the bones" doesn't sound like a friendly post now does it?

Vic www.combatartsusa.com


----------



## bcbernam777 (Jul 2, 2005)

Nanalo74 said:
			
		

> Perhaps you should think more closely about what you say and about whom you say it on a public forum, for you can never be sure who will be reading it and calling you on the carpet to substantiate what you've said.
> 
> Barry and I both read very closely what you said. "picking meat from the bones" doesn't sound like a friendly post now does it?
> 
> Vic www.combatartsusa.com


"picking meat from the bones" is a euphumism for when you take out good information that is picked out from a pool of information being offered and leaving what you consider bad information behind. At no point did I criticise Randy's Kung Fu, my critique was of some of his teaching, if you would have spent more then 2 seconds looking at my post and looking at what I said instead of shooting your mouth of, you would have noticed that I also said that "Aside from that he does have some *reasonable* stuff to share".

As for being called on to the carpet,please dont make veiled threats, come on out with it, if you wish to threaten me then just come out and do it. If Sifu Williams keeps company with men such as yourself, then my opoinion of him as a person as well as a teacher has taken a down turn.


----------



## 7starmantis (Jul 2, 2005)

*-Mod Note-*
 Please keep the discussion on a polite and respectful level.

 MT Senior Mod
 7starmantis
 Adam C


----------



## Nanalo74 (Jul 2, 2005)

7starmantis said:
			
		

> *-Mod Note-*
> Please keep the discussion on a polite and respectful level.
> 
> MT Senior Mod
> ...


Don't worry. Discussion has ended.

Vic


----------



## SilatFan (Jul 4, 2005)

Sifu Barry Cuda said:
			
		

> Hey guys! Like Vic said, I am a close personal friend of Randy Williams and I can tell you that Randy and I put more people in the hospital than anyone out there teaching Wing Chun or hanging out in chat rooms criticizing others.
> 
> Come to think of it, bcbernam777, you're right. The guy who was pulling glass out of his face at the Big Kahuna in Chicago did mention Randy's lousy shoulder rotation.
> 
> Barry www.combatartsusa.com


I pretty much gave up on this thread.  You can imagine how excited I was when I read that there were 9 replies to it.  To bad the converstation got a little of track  I would like to thank all you guys for your input.  I know that it was genuine and with good intentions!  

Sifu Cuda which of Sifu Williams tapes do you think would be most useful for someone whose standup consists mostly of Silat and Kali?  Also does Sifu Williams have a website or school.  I've searched but have had no luck in finding one.  I'm only looking to compliment my (small) existing body of standup knowledge - not so much attempting to become an expert in WC.  

Thanks again!


----------

